# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Ajelu museolinja-autolla 26.6.2008 pääkaupunkiseudulla

## Jykke

Torstaina 26.6 järjestetään kaikille kiinnostuneille avoin museolinja-autoajelu pääkaupunkiseudulla.
Autona on TKL 208, Volvo B10M-6x2/Wiima K202 vuodelta 1992.
Lähtö on klo 18.00 Itäkeskuksen laiturista 32. Ennakkoilmoittautumista ei tarvita.
Matkalla tutustutaan pääkaupunkiseudun reitteihin ja mielenkiintoisiin kohteisiin vapaalla aikataululla. Kyydistä voi poistua matkan varrella.
Matkalla kerätään vapaaehtoinen kolehti. Mahdollinen tuotto käytetään auton ylläpitoon. 
Oikeus muutoksiin pidätetään ylivoimaisen esteen sattuessa.


Tervetuloa

----------


## jtm

> Autona on TKL 208, Volvo B10M-6x2/Wiima K202 vuodelta 1992.


Onko tuolla autolla lisää ajoja ja onko tuo ihan vakituisesti Helsingissä?

----------

